# IDL, X11 et mise à jour 10.5.2 -> 10.5.8



## Eolle (27 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis actuellement en stage et je travaille sur IDL (version 7) qui se portait comme un charme avec Mac OS X 10.5.2 et X11 2.1.5. Poussée par l'appât du GIMP, j'ai voulu mettre à jour le bazar qui me demandait un X11 2.1.6, j'ai donc téléchargé sur le site d'Apple le fichier "MacOSXUpdCombo10.5.8" (vu que le Firewall du boulot empêche la mise à jour par l'updater) que j'ai installé dans la foulée. L'installation s'est passée sans soucis, à part qu'il n'a pas réussi à redémarrer correctement après (j'ai du faire un hard reboot au bout de 1h15 parce qu'il ne rebootait toujours pas). Sauf que maintenant, si GIMP marche, IDL ne marche plus du tout: il ne trouve plus les fichiers ou les fonctions qu'il trouvait très bien avant (que ce soit des fonctions écrites dans le projet, ou par défaut dans IDL), me fait des erreurs de compilation au petit bonheur la chance et je ne peux plus lancer le projet sur lequel je bossais. Je suis tentée de dire qu'IDL a mal vécu le changement de X11 (vu qu'il en a besoin pour tourner), à ce compte là, est ce que réinstaller X11 suffirait? Est ce qu'un autre composant dans ce package aurait pu perturber le reste? D'autant plus qu'une complète réinstallation n'est pas possible vu que je n'ai pas de quoi réinstaller IDL.

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un peut m'aider 

Si quelqu'un peut t'aider, ça n'est certainement pas dans "Applications". On déménage !


----------



## tatouille (28 Mai 2010)

http://www.ittvis.com/Support.aspx


----------

